# Unisex Bath Room?



## RJJ (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a retail store for sale of running shoes! 2006 IBC / change of tenant and use. Located in an 75k sf strip store. I would place it as  B occ. Could be an M with a stretch. Approximately 2700 sf total in this space. Only one bath room being proposed for both male and female. Bath room to have an accessible shower! Two dressing rooms and a few tread mills and the rest is display area.

Under B it seems they need two bath rooms. How would you call it?


----------



## pyrguy (Nov 30, 2009)

Re: Unisex Bath Room?

If they are selling shoes it is an "M" occupancy. No stretch there. Mercantile sells stuff is the way I made the call.

I would have to see a floor plan to really make the call on occupant numbers. The shower and treadmills are raising a red flag. Could they have an exercise area in the space or are the treadmills just for the trying of running shoes?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 30, 2009)

Re: Unisex Bath Room?

A Unisex bathing room is NOT a unisex bathroom.

1109.2.1.3 Unisex bathing rooms.

Unisex bathing rooms shall include only one shower or bathtub fixture. *Unisex bathing rooms shall also include one water closet and one lavatory.* Where storage facilities are provided for separate-sex bathing rooms, accessible storage facilities shall be provided for unisex bathing rooms.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 30, 2009)

Re: Unisex Bath Room?

*retail store= mercantile; It is a mercantile occupancy  *

[P] 2902.2 Separate facilities. Where plumbing fixtures are required, separate facilities shall be provided for each sex.

Exceptions:

1. Separate facilities shall not be required for dwelling units and sleeping units.

2. Separate facilities shall not be required in structures or tenant spaces with a total occupant load, including both employees and customers, of 15 or less.

*3. Separate facilities shall not be required in mercantile occupancies in which the maximum occupant load is 50 or less. *


----------



## RJJ (Nov 30, 2009)

Re: Unisex Bath Room?

I believe it is just for trying the shoes! I believe they need separate bath rooms also. If you use M the count goes up, but I believe separate is still the issue. The dressing rooms and then the shower are the red flags.


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 30, 2009)

Re: Unisex Bath Room?

RJJ,

I too would classify it as an "M" type occupancy.   Also, what is the sq. footage amount for the storage

for the inventory?   If it exceeds 10% floor area of the entire space  [ i.e - greater than 270 sq. ft. ],

you might have an S-2 "use of space" as well  (  see Section 508.3.1 in the `06 IBC  ).


----------



## JBI (Nov 30, 2009)

Re: Unisex Bath Room?

SECTION 304 BUSINESS GROUP B

304.1 Business Group B.

Business Group B occupancy includes, among others, the use of a building or structure, or a portion thereof, for office, professional or service-type transactions, including storage of records and accounts. Business occupancies shall include, but not be limited to, the following:

Airport traffic control towers

Animal hospitals, kennels and pounds

Banks

Barber and beauty shops

Car wash

Civic administration

Clinic—outpatient

Dry cleaning and laundries: pick-up and delivery stations and self-service

Educational occupancies for students above the 12th grade

Electronic data processing

Laboratories: testing and research

Motor vehicle showrooms

Post offices

Print shops

Professional services (architects, attorneys, dentists, physicians, engineers, etc.)

Radio and television stations

Telephone exchanges

Training and skill development not within a school or academic program

SECTION 309 MERCANTILE GROUP M

309.1 Mercantile Group M.

Mercantile Group M occupancy includes, among others, buildings and structures or a portion thereof, for the display and sale of merchandise, and involves stocks of goods, wares or merchandise incidental to such purposes and accessible to the public. Mercantile occupancies shall include, but not be limited to, the following:

Department stores

Drug stores

Markets

Motor fuel-dispensing facilities

Retail or wholesale stores

Sales rooms

Am I missing something? Shoe store = M in my mind. That should resolve the issue regarding number of fixtures as well.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 30, 2009)

Re: Unisex Bath Room?

Storage is just a little over 270 sf.  M it is! I hate second guessing myself.


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 30, 2009)

Re: Unisex Bath Room?

RJJ,

That's why we're here to help you!   :lol:

Also, in consideration of mark handler' post regarding the 'required' restrooms, wouldn't Exception #2 in his reply negate Exception # 3 [ being the more restrictive' of code applications  ] therefore,  "REQUIRING"  the 2 separate restrooms?    :?:


----------



## JBI (Nov 30, 2009)

Re: Unisex Bath Room?

globe - No, #2 does NOT negate #3. That would be silly.   

#2 applies to all occupancies not covered by #1 (residential) and #3 (Mercantile only).


----------



## mark handler (Nov 30, 2009)

Re: Unisex Bath Room?



> I have a retail store for sale of running shoes!


You have an "M"

What is the Sq. Ftg?


----------



## jar546 (Nov 30, 2009)

Re: Unisex Bath Room?

I too am in the M camp.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: Unisex Bath Room?

OP was 2700! It is really 2750! I called it an M. so whats wrong with boys and girls sharing a shower? :lol:


----------



## Gene Boecker (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: Unisex Bath Room?

They do that in the theater business all the time!

have you ever done a review for a performance theater?  Sometimes they only have a single shower set up.  The code requires bathrooms to be separate but not showers.  I wasn't prepared for the fact that the owner wanted it that way.


----------



## Dr. J (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: Unisex Bath Room?

IBC 2902:



> Where plumbing fixtures are required, separate facilities shall be provided for each sex.


IBC Ch 2 definitions:



> FACILITY. See Section 1102.1.


IBC 1102.1



> FACILITY.  All or any portion of buildings, structures, site improvements, elements and pedestrian or vehicular routes located on a site.


The requirment isn't for separate bathrooms, showers, or mop service basins, but completely separate buildings!

So is the ICC too embarrased to say "Toilet Room", as in "I need to use the facilities"?

BTW Gene, a Bathroom by definition (my definition, not the ICC's) has a shower or tub.  I would never want to take a bath in a room that only has a water closet and lavatory.


----------



## JBI (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Unisex Bath Room?

Or 'Restroom'?

I too would be reluctant to 'bathe' in a room with only a Crapper and sink.

But I've also never been homeless.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Unisex Bath Room?

Dr J.

Unfortunately, I can tell you that on long trips cross-copuntry I've done the "PTA shower" at the rest stop restroom.

But, I trust what you say. . .  after all. . .  you're a doctor.


----------

